# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  przebiałkowanie

## Nie zarejestrowany

U mojej 4letniej córki od jakiegoś czasu zauważyłam biały nalot na języku i nieprzyjemny zapach z ust. Mała pije 2 razy dziennie po 250ml. bebika , serek , jogurt, jajko.(uwielbia nabiał). Jako niemowle była karmiona piersią a dokarmiana mlekiem HA bo miała objawy skazy białkowej. Czy to mogą być objawy przebiałkowania? Dodam że dziecko nie skarży się na żadne dolegliwości, ma apetyt (oczywiście wszystko co związane z nabiałem), stolce są normalne.

----------


## Krzysztof

Dobrze byłoby w najbliższym czasie pokazać dziecko pediatrze lub lekarzowi rodzinnemu. Biały nalot na języku z towarzyszącym nieprzyjemnym zapachem z ust może nie świadczyć o niczym, ale też być objawem chociażby zakażenia drożdżakowego - grzybicy, np po kuracji antybiotykowej wiec dla bezpeiczenstwa dobrze, żeby dziecko zostało zbadane. Pozdrawiam

----------

